# Happy New Year!



## Lucky13 (Dec 31, 2009)

I know that it's a few hours left. But, since I'm still  in a state where I can write and spell without too much difficulty, I thought that I'd wish you a Happy New Year and a prosperous 2010!

Almost four hours to pub opens...!!?? 

_Should auld acquaintance be forgot,
and never brought to mind ?
Should auld acquaintance be forgot,
and auld lang syne ?

CHORUS:
For auld lang syne, my jo,
for auld lang syne,
we’ll tak a cup o’ kindness yet,
for auld lang syne.
And surely ye’ll be your pint-stowp !
and surely I’ll be mine !
And we’ll tak a cup o’ kindness yet,
for auld lang syne.

CHORUS
We twa hae run about the braes,
and pu’d the gowans fine ;
But we’ve wander’d mony a weary foot,
sin auld lang syne.

CHORUS
We twa hae paidl’d i' the burn,
frae morning sun till dine ;
But seas between us braid hae roar’d
sin auld lang syne.

CHORUS
And there’s a hand, my trusty fiere !
and gie's a hand o’ thine !
And we’ll tak a right gude-willy waught,
for auld lang syne.

CHORUS_

Burns’ original Scots verse......


----------



## jamierd (Dec 31, 2009)

Happy new year to all and only half an hour now till the pub opens


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 31, 2009)

Mine opened 5 minutes ago...! *zzzzzzzzip!*


----------



## Geedee (Dec 31, 2009)

First off ....abject apologies. Havent been exactly active on this site (due to work and other reasons) for the past few months. I've missed Anniversaries, Birthdays, greeting the new members of the family, updates on threads, even Christmas !!!!!....the list goes on !. Feel depressed now !

Rightyho....working on the assumption the Mods (Bless 'em all, more pay I say !) dont slap a ban on me for not participating much recently....yeah, I know...straight to bed and no coco and biscuits !, I'd like to start making amends by wishing all my friends and members of this great site, my very sincere best wishes for a very happy and prosperous, New Year, whatever you are doing....or planning on doing !

Quick question for you....do we pronounce the numbers for the next year as Two Thousand and Ten....or Twenty Ten ?. Hate to start off on the 'wrong foot' !

And finally, let me be the first to wish you all a Happy Easter for next year.....Phew...almost forgot that one !


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 31, 2009)

Geedee said:


> And finally, let me be the first to wish you all a Happy Easter for next year.....Phew...almost forgot that one !



Where's ma egg!?


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 31, 2009)

HAPPY NEW YEAR FELLAS!!!!!!


----------



## imalko (Dec 31, 2009)

Happy and prosperous New Year everyone!


----------



## Wurger (Dec 31, 2009)

A Happy New Year to all of you !!!!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Dec 31, 2009)

Lucky13 said:


> Where's ma egg!?



If you've got the egg, I've got the nog (eggnog) and the bubbly. Happy New Year to you all and may it be a great one for all of us and for modelling.


----------



## Pong (Dec 31, 2009)

Happy New Year! Only three hours and 48 minutes left till 2010 begins here!


----------



## Heinz (Dec 31, 2009)

With 11minutes to go as I write this, its definately a quiet one for me. Just me and a can of bitter.

Happy New Year Fellas! Hope its better than 09' to be honest.


----------



## piet (Dec 31, 2009)




----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 31, 2009)

...

Now thats a New Year greeting!


----------



## BikerBabe (Dec 31, 2009)




----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 31, 2009)

Happy New Year....... still have 16 hours...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 31, 2009)

Well since I will not be online tonight once I get to my party, I want to wish all the members of this forum, you are all my friends, a very Happy New Year!

I pray that 2010 will be a great year for all of you!

We still have about 8 hours to go here...


----------



## Maximowitz (Dec 31, 2009)

Happy New Year, Winter Solstice...whatever!


----------



## v2 (Dec 31, 2009)

Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 31, 2009)

HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!


----------



## DBII (Dec 31, 2009)

D$#*, I am 8 hours late to Lucky's party. I better get started. I better get a couple of bottles during lunch. 
Happy Twenty Ten! Keep posting those " breaking news report" greetings!

DBII


----------



## Thorlifter (Dec 31, 2009)

Happy new years fellas. Be safe out there.


----------



## ccheese (Dec 31, 2009)

Happy New Year to all the forum members. Just remember, no drinking *and driving*. Be safe out there
because there will be others on the highways who have a snoot full....

Charles


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 31, 2009)

Well I am checking out. 6 hours to go and I have to head out to the party.

See you all in the New Year!


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 31, 2009)

Happy New Year Chris!! Have a good time.


----------



## Erich (Dec 31, 2009)

from south Orygun I wish all of you the best for 2010 and may 2009 go far far away in my books .........

now pray our troops home from lands afar off.

E ~


----------



## ToughOmbre (Dec 31, 2009)

2009 is gettin' short! 

Happy and *SAFE* New Year to all!   

TO


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 31, 2009)

Happy New Years!!

May 2010 be prosperous, and idiot free!


----------



## wilbur1 (Dec 31, 2009)

Happy New year to everybody ive still got 14 hours to go


----------



## DBII (Dec 31, 2009)

11 hrs and 21 minutes. I have already started. Anyone one for Wild Turkey or a cold one?

DBII


----------



## tango35 (Dec 31, 2009)

Happy New Year to everone here,
may all your wishes and thoughts become true for 2010.

greets from snowy Lower Saxony

Thomas


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 31, 2009)

DBII said:


> 11 hrs and 21 minutes. I have already started. Anyone one for Wild Turkey or a cold one?
> 
> DBII



Did someone say WILD TURKEY?8)8)8) Everyone have a safe evening and a HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!!


----------



## Micdrow (Dec 31, 2009)

Happy New Year guys!!!!


----------



## beaupower32 (Dec 31, 2009)

Happy New Year!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Dec 31, 2009)

Happy New Year all ya'll.

Have a safe and joyous New Year everybody.
I am looking forward to seeing all of you next year.


Wheels


----------



## huumingh (Dec 31, 2009)

Wishing you and ur kind a happy new year fulfilled with happiness, health and success!
________________________
kites for sale|kite store


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 31, 2009)

Spammer me thinks.... 

Hey you know what all the sudden I want to buy a kite!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 31, 2009)




----------



## pbfoot (Dec 31, 2009)

Happy New Years all 
I think I'll hoist a few of that crap Canadian beer while waiting for the old lady to get home from work now now that the kid went to sleep


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Dec 31, 2009)

Happy New Year eveybody, have a good done guys and gals!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 1, 2010)

Well, we had a great party last night. Playing Presidents and Assholes for 4 hours though really did me in. Oh well I quit before I had way too much too drink! 

Anyhow Happy New Years everyone!


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 1, 2010)

HAPPY NEW HANGOVER, I MEAN NEW YEAR!!!!!

My head hurts...


----------



## A4K (Jan 1, 2010)

Happy new year guys! Wish ya's all a happy and healthy 2010.


----------



## Marcel (Jan 1, 2010)

Happy New Year guys.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 1, 2010)

France had a pretty cool New Year display I saw on TV with lighting the Eiffel Tower up  

But they probably do that every year?


----------



## rochie (Jan 1, 2010)

best wishes for the new year to you all !


----------



## dirkpitt289 (Jan 1, 2010)

Happy new year to everyone.


----------



## Erich (Jan 1, 2010)

well I am awake and ready to put on the winter gear to bail out my patio from a good dump of rain and wind last night, everyone is dead beat asleep with hangovers

Happy Nude year guys !


----------



## Wurger (Jan 1, 2010)

Happy New Year to all of you !!!!


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 1, 2010)

Happy New Year everyone, and thank-you!. Thanks for being fantastic forum mates, for your unsurpassed insights, your encouragement, tips, shared knowledge, comedic talents (well, mostly), and for the hours of entertainment in 2009!

To the mods, great work keeping us straight and for shooting down the riff raff as soon as they popped up through the clouds.

Wishing everyone health and happiness in 2010!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 1, 2010)

Happy New Year my friends! May 2010 be prosperous year for you and you loved ones! Just got up after 12 hours sleep, but then, I had been up for 37.5 hours before that! 

And as always, may the best that you've ever seen, be the worst that you'll ever see!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jan 6, 2010)

What a hangover... Hic
Happy New year everyone.


Wheels


----------

